# You Get What You Pay For - Warning for EOS M Adapter



## dppaskewitz (Aug 6, 2013)

I received my EOS M with 22mm lens and the bonus Speedlite 90EX from B&H as part of the recent $300 offer. Since I missed the first wave and had to wait until B&H received additional product, it didn't arrive until July 26th (the day after I departed on a 10 day vacation), so I only started playing with it last night. (And the 90EX may be good for something, so it IS a nice bonus). So far, so good.

Being cheap, I didn't spring for the Canon adapter for EF lenses. For around one half price, I bought one from Mega West. The good news: it seems to work as advertised. The software recognizes the correct EF lens and the lens settings and reports them in Lightroom. 

The bad news (and warning): my 17-40 L is now permanently attached to the adapter. The release button (which is supposed to depress the pin, allowing the lens to be rotated and removed) does not depress.

Does anyone have any good ideas on how to get the lens and adapter separated? I would love to have something left of the adapter to send back to the seller, but at this point I would really just like to have my lens back in operation, even if the adapter is a total loss. Having learned a valuable lesson, I will spring for the Canon version in any event.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it a button that you press, or a tab that you pull or slide? A photo of the mechanics would be helpful.


----------



## SwissBear (Aug 6, 2013)

As this adapter is probably plastics only, a fret saw might do the job. 

On the other hand, some WD40, applied to the release button, might help. Just be cautious to not spill any on the rear element of the 17-40. Some blotting paper might help.

If you chose the first option: take some pictures


----------



## Swphoto (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe you could try the same approach as this reviewer on Amazon? Try leaving a comment, if needed, to get more details on how he removed the lens.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R14PU470O9LD5Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00B2R67B6&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=

Otherwise, please post photos, as it doesn't appear to be similar to the Canon adapter.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 6, 2013)

I would not recommend _any_ kind of lubricant. Technique or brute force, but no oil.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 7, 2013)

Normally, the way a lens mounts is that a pin drops into a tiny oblong hole in the rear of the lens. I'd try rocking the lens while pushing the button towards the camera to pull the pin out of the hole in the lens. It might be stuck, but should come out. A bit of force might be required.
$90 for this??  






If I were to buy a 3rd party adapter, I'd get one from Fotodiox, they seem to produce good quality parts. They also sell them for less. ($60). I do see some clueless reviews on Amazon, as you can see in the photo, it has a full set of communication pins.
You can see the Fotodiox lens lock button and pin in this photo.


----------



## iMagic (Aug 7, 2013)

I know it's a bit late but I bot an original canon adapter for$90 on eBay. I don't think there is a need to buy crap.


----------



## jhanken (Aug 7, 2013)

> Is it a button that you press, or a tab that you pull or slide?



Yes, ruined a set of extension tubes once, thinking that a slide was a push button.


----------



## jhanken (Aug 7, 2013)

Also, my Viltrox EOS-EF to EOS-M adapter works great, $69 shipped on ebay. Lenses go on and off no problem.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Aug 7, 2013)

This is specifically what I ordered:

Order Details
Order #105-9938622-8375460
Placed on Sunday, July 7, 2013
Rainbowimag (AF Focus) Canon EOS EF & EFs lenses to Canon EOS M digital camera Adapter, replaces Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS M
Electronics
Sold by SmithWebstore
Facebook Twitter Pinterest
$65.99
Item Subtotal: $65.99
Shipping & Handling: $4.65

Total Before Tax: $70.64

Order Total: $70.64

The top photo from Mount Spokane shows the one I bought, with the silver button which _should_ release the lens.

I will try some more wiggling and forcing tonight. If I don't succeed, I am going to take to Samy's repair counter tomorrow (I live in Los Angeles).

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Aug 7, 2013)

OK, I am feeling somewhat chagrined. Following Mount Spokane's advice, I pushed the button toward the camera (actually, away from the lens since I had already removed the adapter-lens combo from the camera) instead of trying to push in or pull out. Sure enough, the lens came off. Also the adapter worked ok with the 40 McShorty and 100. So, my conclusion is that it works, once one knows how it is supposed to be handled. But, it is not well made and I would not buy it again. From comments above, either the gray Canon one or the Fotodiox seem to be the way to go.


----------



## drjlo (Aug 7, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If I were to buy a 3rd party adapter, I'd get one from Fotodiox, they seem to produce good quality parts. They also sell them for less. ($60). I do see some clueless reviews on Amazon, as you can see in the photo, it has a full set of communication pins.
> You can see the Fotodiox lens lock button and pin in this photo.



That Fododiox adapter looks exactly like my Viltrox adapter, both of which are likely from the same factory..


----------



## comsense (Aug 8, 2013)

dppaskewitz said:


> This is specifically what I ordered:
> 
> Order Details
> Order #105-9938622-8375460
> ...


Save yourself some more pain. Return this and get Canon. I got Canon original last week for $85 + free shipping from Hong Kong like others. Why would you want to save $14 for a knockoff? You overpaid even for knockoff as I can get the same for $45 on eBay!!!!!
I buy knockoff's only when there in no risk to myself or my equipment and they are cheap enough to write off after few uses, never at 80% of OEM. Make offer to several sellers on eBay. One of them accepted my $85 offer over price of $100.


----------



## play (Aug 10, 2013)

comsense said:


> Save yourself some more pain. Return this and get Canon. I got Canon original last week for $85 + free shipping from Hong Kong like others. Why would you want to save $14 for a knockoff? You overpaid even for knockoff as I can get the same for $45 on eBay!!!!!
> I buy knockoff's only when there in no risk to myself or my equipment and they are cheap enough to write off after few uses, never at 80% of OEM. Make offer to several sellers on eBay. One of them accepted my $85 offer over price of $100.



+1.

Reportedly, IS does not work on some cheap adapters.


----------

